# IPod stopped working



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Check your cord 
2. Try turning on vehicle, then iPOD, then plug in if all else fails ...
3. Check your cord, no really did you change the format or incorporate some folders etc on iPOD? 
4. Search the forum, there are more and probably better responses already posted.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I re-set my iPod whenever things like that happen, have you done that?


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I've had nothing but problems with my 6th gen iPod. It works fine in other cars. But in the Cruze, it will find the device, start playing music, then freeze the device and cause it to reset. Sometimes it won't read at all, where other times it works fine for 2-10 songs, then freezes the iPod.


----------

